# Cbd?



## javman (Jul 24, 2019)

Not sure if it was on this website or not but one of the sponsors had some "enhanced" CBD for vaping, can someone PM me which sponsor it was. Appreciate it.


----------



## Vision (Jul 25, 2019)

javman said:


> Not sure if it was on this website or not but one of the sponsors had some "enhanced" CBD for vaping, can someone PM me which sponsor it was. Appreciate it.


Im not sure any sponsor here have that..


----------



## javman (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah I know I saw it on one somewhere as part of there products list, figured I'd ask Incase anyone else saw it.

thanks


----------



## Montego (Jul 26, 2019)

I've never seen it.


----------

